

Ask HN: What's the best javascript charting library?  - praveenaj

I know this question has been asked several times on HN.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1847515
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=854926
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2764708<p>But since all the posts are almost 2-3 years old, I'd like to ask it again, as there must have been major changes in the technologies and libraries since then.<p>Requirements:
-Support as many chart types as possible.
-Cross browser compatibility.
-Rich and interactive<p>Thanks.
======
NicoJuicy
These are the most important once (had the same question 2 days ago) :

<https://developers.google.com/chart/> (free) <http://g.raphaeljs.com/> (free)
<http://www.flotcharts.org/> (free) <http://www.jqplot.com/> (free)
<http://www.highcharts.com/> (paid for commercial use)

------
sandyshankar
Google charts ([https://google-
developers.appspot.com/chart/interactive/docs...](https://google-
developers.appspot.com/chart/interactive/docs/gallery)), Flot
(<http://www.flotcharts.org/>) are some of the popular options

------
sirbrad
I would recommend Highcharts - <http://www.highcharts.com/>. Their api is
great, really simple to use with a shit load of graph options.

